# Coding For Emergency Air Transport



## edowns99 (Aug 31, 2009)

I hope I can get some good feedback on this one.  How beneficial to a CPC's resume would this position be?


----------



## 007CPC (Sep 2, 2009)

edowns99 said:


> I hope I can get some good feedback on this one.  How beneficial to a CPC's resume would this position be?



Your experience would entail the use of HCPCS manaul; brother manual of CPT


----------

